

The structure and function of the corporate organism (2000) - riemannzeta
http://www.tripzine.com/listing.php?id=corporate_metabolism

======
joshjkim
Not a rebuttal but rather an extension that has been on my mind for some time:

how does PN's theory of the self-preserving and self-perpetuating (are those
different?) nature of a corporation fundamentally differ from the nature of
any other power-gathering institution, individual or social?

Consider his clever summary:

"Externalize risk and perpetuate wealth for shareholders."

Now replace shareholders with whatever individual/group that a given
institution is set up to serve the interest of (honestly shareholder still
works, though maybe interest-holder is closer) - I would even venture to
include non-profits and charities.

An interesting history, and useful narrative.

